
Show HN: Bibcitation – next-gen tool for generating citations and bibliographies - shadow_s
https://www.bibcitation.com/
======
shadow_s
Creator here. Bibcitation is a free online tool to help students easily create
citations and generate bibliographies.

Last year, I came to realize that most of the citation tools that existed were
outdated and had interfaces optimized for ad views, not for usability. They
went so far into this that they became almost impossible to use.

I set out to develop my own citation tool that would be reliable and optimized
for usability, both by not being designed around ads and by taking advantage
of the latest advances in web app technology.

I'm still looking for more features to implement so if you have any comments
or questions, I’d be happy to discuss them with you.

